# Надеть чугун на что-либо



## platonov

Еще из Платонова… Я не понимаю о чем идет речь:

Вдруг среди пола сразу поднялся и сел опухший парень в клочьях ранней бороды.
 -- Мама, мамка! Дай отрез, старая карга! Дай мне отрез, я тебе говорю... *Надень чугун на него*!
 Кошка сделала спинку дугой и ожидала от парня опасности.

Это фразеологизм? Может быть и смысла вообше нету, потому что парень, который говорит, долго ничего не ел и не очень хорошо себя чувствуется…


----------



## bravo7

Парень не проснулся и во сне бредит чугуном с едой, который чтобы не обжечься подхватывают тряпицей, которая в свою очередь ассоциируется в бреду с отрезом, куском новой ткани для одежды. Всё это у него от голоду и нищеты.


----------



## airosa

Creo que aquí esta frase no tiene ningún sentido específico. El joven tuvo una pesadilla, soñó con algo. Se despertó atontado y suelta frases incoherentes.
*Надень чугун на него*! - Pon el puchero (boca abajo) sobre (en) él. Ponle el puchero...


----------



## Q-cumber

Одно из значений слова "чугун" - (чугунный ) горшок. Хотя более часто используется уменьшительная форма - чугунок.

*ФОТО*


----------



## Kolan

platonov said:


> Еще из Платонова… Я не понимаю, о чем идет речь:
> 
> Вдруг среди пола сразу поднялся и сел опухший парень в клочьях ранней бороды.
> -- Мама, мамка! Дай отрез, старая карга! Дай мне отрез, я тебе говорю... *Надень чугун на него*!
> Кошка сделала спинку дугой и ожидала от парня опасности.
> 
> Это фразеологизм? Может быть, и смысла вообще нету, потому что парень, который говорит, долго ничего не ел и не очень хорошо себя чувствует…


Парень говорит (бормочет), действительно, несвязно. Это можно объяснить крайне выраженной степенью голодной гипогликемии, когда даже мозгу не хватает достаточно питания (в виде глюкозы крови) для нормальной деятельности, отчего сознание спутывается и человек бредит. Голодному человеку обычно снится еда, такой психосоматический феномен.


----------



## airosa

Kolan said:


> Голодному человеку обычно снится еда, такой психосоматический феномен.


Еда-то тут при чём? "Надень чугун на него..."


----------



## platonov

Я же понимаю ситуацию, но дело в том, что предложение все-таки неясно. Я мог бы понимать "Надень его на чугун…"(то есть "Надень отрез на чугун"), но не наоборот. Вот в этом мой вопрос…


----------



## airosa

platonov said:


> Я же понимаю ситуацию, но дело в том, что предложение все-таки неясно. Я мог бы понимать "Надень его на чугун…"(то есть "Надень отрез на чугун"), но не наоборот. Вот в этом мой вопрос…


Связи между отрезом и чугуном я здесь не усматриваю.  Чугун надевали на что-то другое. Son frases sueltas e incoherentes. Бессвязные и бессмысленные. Недаром между ними стоит многоточие.

¿En ruso entiende mejor?


----------



## Kolan

airosa said:


> Еда-то тут при чём? "Надень чугун на него..."


"Чугун" (например, каши) здесь означает не одну посуду, а, главным образом, её вожделенное содержимое, так же, как и "тарелка" (супа). 


*"...* А на печке уж и *чугун* кипит (тоже с детства памятный), *...*"
www.moskvam.ru/2003/04/sannikov.htm - 53k -

Из контекста ясно, что кипит не металл, а жидкое съедобное содержимое металлической посуды.

Парень в разбираемом нами отрывке опух явно от голода (вызванной им почечной недостаточности), а не ото сна. Платонов рисует жестокую, но совершенно правдивую картину страшного голода, несмотря на то, что часть его рассказов читается как фантастические.


----------



## platonov

Да, я все это понимаю, _чугун_ может обозначать _еда_ это ясно. Это классическая метонимия. Только непонятно почему говорит:

_-- Мама, мамка! Дай отрез, старая карга! Дай мне отрез, я тебе говорю... *Надень чугун на него*!_

Вместо "Надень его на чугун". Вот это мой вопрос, повторяю. Разве можно надевать чугун на отрез? В каком смысле?


----------



## Kolan

airosa said:


> Связи между отрезом и чугуном я здесь не усматриваю. Чугун надевали на что-то другое.


Его вообще ни на что не надевали.


----------



## Kolan

platonov said:


> Разве можно надевать чугун на отрез? В каком смысле?


Нельзя надевать. Это бессмыслица, подчёркивающая агонию от голода.


----------



## bravo7

Бред тем и отличается от связной речи, что нормальные предметы ненормально связаны. Платонову надо было показать голодный бред, а не связную речь. Лингвистически "Надень чугун на него!" - неправильно, а психологически - верно.


----------



## airosa

platonov said:


> _*Надень чугун на него*!_
> 
> Вместо "Надень его на чугун".


 
Отрез тоже нельзя надеть на чугун. Чугун укрывают/ накрывают (полотенцем, тряпкой, но не отрезом - он предназначен для другого). Это -полусонный бред, бессмыслица, основанная на каких-то видениях ( в бреду, во сне).



platonov said:


> Разве можно надевать чугун на отрез?


 
Надеть чугун на отрез невозможно.


----------



## Q-cumber

platonov said:


> Я же понимаю ситуацию, но дело в том, что предложение все-таки неясно. Я мог бы понимать "Надень его на чугун…"(то есть "Надень отрез на чугун"), но не наоборот. Вот в этом мой вопрос…



Вы не одиноки с своём непонимании. Я специально нашёл это место в Чевенгуре, перечитал ... и тоже ничего не понял.  
У меня есть два предположения:
а. Парень просто бредит, и в его словах вообще нет никакого смысла.
б. Парень предлагает накинуть котелок на проходящего мимо кота, чтобы потом его приготовить в пищу.  И отрез тут совсем ни при чём. Отрез - это кусок ткани для шитья <sewing>. Никакие чугуны в отрезы не заворачивают. Их берут специальными *ухватами*. 

Как я уже когда-то Вам писал, не стоит слишком глубоко искать смысл в каждой фразе Платонова. В его книгах попадается очень много шелухи, и нарочито искусственно-просторечных конструкций, продраться через которые положительно невозможно даже русскому человеку. Так что, если Вы что-то не понимаете - не удивляйтесь...это нормально...проблема не в Вас, а в Платонове.


----------



## airosa

q-cumber said:


> В его книгах попадается очень много шелухи, и нарочито искусственно-просторечных конструкций, продраться через которые положительно невозможно даже русскому человеку. Так что, если Вы что-то не понимаете - не удивляйтесь...это нормально...проблема не в Вас, а в Платонове.


Не соглашусь. Считаю Платонова одним из лучших (если не лучшим) русским писателем последнего столетия, виртуозом языка и новатором. Другое дело, что для того, чтобы понять Платонова и оценить красоту и своеобразие его языка и стиля, нужно быть русским.
И шелухи здесь нет. Мало ли на кого тот парень хотел надеть чугун во сне или в бреду?


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Вы не одиноки с своём непонимании. Я специально нашёл это место в Чевенгуре, перечитал ... и тоже ничего не понял.


Хорошо, давай почитаем ещё раз вместе с того места, где прервалась цитата.

"Соседний старик хотя и спал, но ум у него работал от старости сквозь сон.
-- Ляжь, ляжь, *шальной*, -- сказал старик. -- Чего ты на народе пугаешься? Спи с богом.
Парень повалился без сознания обратно."

Во-первых, никакой матери этого парня поблизости нет. Должно быть, мать ему приснилась, и дом тоже, и чугун с кашей в печи, и он тогда выкрикнул несвязные слова сквозь сон. Ясно, что кошки он никакой тоже не заметил, и не только он, хотя она растревожила как минимум двоих:

"Вышла кошка и побрела по лежащим людям, трогая веселой лапкой распущенные бороды.
Кто-то не понял кошки и сказал со сна:
-- Проходи, *девочка*, сами не емши."

Во-вторых, присутствующим (бодрствующим и только что проснувшимся) вся ситуация совершенно ясна, никто не ищет никаких отрезов или чугунов, чтобы на что-то надевать. Кто-то со сна принимает кошку за голодную девочку, а кто-то бредит несвязными полуфразами в бессознательном состоянии (но никто даже не открывает глаза), и именно так следует понимать этот отрывок. Андрей Платонов - мастер таких описаний и такого слога.


----------



## platonov

Для того, чтобы закончить с темой, вот мой перевод этого фрагмента:

Dins la casa començà a fer fred. Aparegué un gat i es passejà per sobre els homes ajaguts, tocant barbes esbullades amb la pota juganera. 
Algú no va comprendre que era un gat i li va dir en somnis:
—Passa, noieta, nosaltres tampoc no hem menjat.
De sobte es va incorporar un xicot embotornat amb una barba primerenca i emmanyocada.
—Mare, marona! Dóna’m un drap, vella bruixa! Dóna-me’n un, et dic… Tapa’l amb la cassola!
El gat arquejà el llom, esperava algun perill d’aquell noi.
Al vell del costat, la vellesa li feia funcionar el cervell a través del son. 
—Jeu, jeu, sonat —deia—. De què tens por damunt de tanta gent? Dorm amb Déu.
El xicot va caure altre cop sense sentit.

Вот отрывок моего каталанского перевода _Чевенгура_. Надеюсь что будет издан  через месяц. Увидим какое впечатление будет все это производить каталанским читателям…

Спасибо всем за вашиe сообщения!!


----------



## Kolan

platonov said:


> Вот отрывок из моего каталанского перевода _Чевенгура_. Надеюсь, что он будет издан через месяц. Увидим, какое впечатление будет всё это производить на каталонских читателей…


Не спешите... Слово пока имеют русскоязычные читатели. Тут есть над чем поработать. 

*Un gat*, как я могу догадываться - это *кот*. У Платонова - *кошка*. Пол животного подчёркивается словом "*девочка*" из уст одного из лежащих в избе, и этот факт нельзя игнорировать.

*hem menjat* - правильная современная форма глагола. У Платонова - *емши*, просторечная, нелитературная и к тому же устаревшая форма (правильно - *евши,* но тоже устарелая). Почему бы не найти аналог на каталанском?

*la cassola* - *кастрюля* не годится. Нужен *чугунный горшок* (_фр._ pot (en fonte)) - тяжёлый, литой, с толстыми стенками. Как минимум - _*железный*_ (_фр._ pot de fer).

*sonat* - слова не знаю, но догадываюсь, что неправильно (вероятно, _шумный_?). А должно быть что-то вроде *обезумевший, с затемнившимся рассудком* (другое значение слова *шальной*) - _исп._ loco, demente, chiflado ...


----------



## platonov

В каталанском языке, к сожалению, почти нет просторечных форм. Испанские слова заменяли их. И даже в испанском языке мало просторечных форм. Вот поэтому вариант не найти. 

*Cassola* может быть железная. Можно сказать cassola de ferro, но это необходимо.

*Sonat* значит точно _chiflado_. Это скорее разговорная форма. 

Вы правы, я не подчеркнул пола животного. Непосредственно меняю слово на _gata_.

Спасибо!!


----------



## bravo7

Mi diccionario traduce "чугунок" como "puchero de hierro fundido". Como le parece a Usted, yo puedo creerlo?


----------



## platonov

Sí, sí, es un puchero o una cazuela de hierro fundido.


----------



## Kolan

platonov said:


> В каталанском языке, к сожалению, почти нет просторечных форм. Испанские слова заменяли их. И даже в испанском языке мало просторечных форм.


А нельзя ли в таком случае вставить глагол из испанского (взять корень), но спрягать его по-каталански для создания эффекта просторечия?


----------



## airosa

Каталанского не знаю, но, мне кажется, что в этом предложении не совсем то, что у Платонова:

Al vell del costat, la vellesa li feia funcionar el cervell *através del son*. - Соседний старик хотя и спал, но ум у него работал от старости *сквозь сон*.

Это дословный перевод, на мой взгляд. Простите, но попробую объяснить с помощью испанского:
сквозь сон - еntre sueños
El viejo al costado suyo estaba durmiendo, pero su mente debido a la vejez funcionaba entre sueños (o sea, en el sueño).
В отличие от молодых, которые спали крепко и со сна ничего не соображали. Днём, возможно, было наоборот.


----------



## platonov

kolan said:


> А нельзя ли в таком случае вставить глагол из испанского (взять корень), но спрягать его по-каталански для создания эффекта просторечия?



Нет, нельзя. Ни в таком случае ни в каком. Такой пиджин не существует и абсолютно непонятен.


----------



## platonov

airosa said:


> Это дословный перевод, на мой взгляд.



Да, дословный. Но все-таки предложение можно понять двухсмысленно, как я по-русски понимал. То есть "ум работает от сна и во сне" одновременно. Это понятно если "a través del son" написано. Если написать "entre somnis", смысл был бы только "во сне". 

Французский перевод: "…son esprit travallait à travers son sommeil…"
Английский перевод: "…his mind worked through sleep…"

Оба переводы намного лучше чем испанский. На мой взгляд, испанский текст потерял почти все платоновские черты.

Я уже почти два года работаю над _Чевенгуром_. Начинаю ощущать главные мелочи платоновской прозы. Те детали, которые образовывают его уникальный стиль.

Спасибо за помощь!!


----------



## Kolan

platonov said:


> Нет, нельзя. Ни в таком случае ни в каком. Такой пиджин не существует и абсолютно непонятен.


Хорошо, нельзя так нельзя. 

Но есть и другой важный аспект. В обратном переводе с каталанского получится "мы тоже *не ели*" - это действие, в то время как в оригинале "мы тоже *не емши (евши)*" - это состояние, "мы тоже *голодны*". Проводя аналогию с испанским, можно сказать, что в "правильном" переводе должна быть некая форма с ser (или, скорее, estar), a не с haber, или вообще настоящее время. (Иначе говоря, если человек просто не поел один раз, то это ещё не значит, что он _так_ голоден: форма *не емши* предполагает достаточно долго длящееся состояние голода.)

Мне припоминается в связи с этим классическое "месье, жё не манж па сис жур...". Оно, как ни странно, точнее передаёт мысль с русского, чем "je n'ai pas mangé...", несмотря на то, что в нём пропущено depuis.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> если человек просто не поел один раз, то это ещё не значит, что он _так_ голоден: форма *не емши* предполагает достаточно долго длящееся состояние голода.


Не могу согласиться: по-моему, формы равнозначны и без уточнения не обозначают никакой конкретной длительности.
Он с работы пришедши / он уж 3 часа как пришедши.
Я со вчера / третий день не жрамши, не спамши, на тебя, хозяин, трудимши.


Исторически это остаток старого перфекта, в современном языке соответствующего совершенному виду глагола:
Я не ел сегодня / 2 дня / 2 месяца / никогда.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Не могу согласиться: по-моему, формы равнозначны и без уточнения не обозначают никакой конкретной длительности.
> Он с работы пришедши / он уж 3 часа как пришедши.
> Я со вчера / третий день не жрамши, не спамши, на тебя, хозяин, трудимши.
> 
> 
> Исторически это остаток старого перфекта, в современном языке соответствующего совершенному виду глагола:
> Я не ел сегодня / 2 дня / 2 месяца / никогда.


С точки зрения русской грамматики я с вами согласен, просто не видел необходимости разбирать глубже происхождение. Однако семантически это не одно и то же, что я и хотел подчеркнуть, сказав, что если человек *не (по)ел*, это ещё не значит, что он действительно голоден. А вот если он *не емши*, то голоден наверняка и страдает от этого. Потом, речь идёт не о конкретной длительности (часы, дни, недели), а о собственно длительности состояния голода без уточнения, когда человек ел в последний раз.


----------



## Maroseika

Это довольно субъективно. По мне, так и один раз не поевший человек голоден.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Это довольно субъективно. По мне, так и один раз не поевший человек голоден.


Видите ли, это не тот _голод_. Это _мор_. Рядом со стариком лежит опухший от голода парень, который бредит о чугуне с едой из родного дома. Кошка ходит по лицам людей, забывшихся от голода, и никто даже не отражает, что происходит. В платоновском контексте нельзя сказать, что "мы не ели", это прозвучало бы фальшиво (и эта фальшь сейчас передаётся на каталанский), Платонов же находит точные слова.


----------



## platonov

Я менял "tampoc no hem menjat" на "estem afamats"…


----------



## airosa

platonov said:


> Да, дословный. Но все-таки предложение можно понять двухсмысленно, как я по-русски понимал. То есть "ум работает *от сна*...


Этого значения в русском точно нет. Если и есть двусмысленность, то "работал во сне/был способен преодолеть сон (проходил "сквозь сон"). "Entre somnis", по-моему, здесь в самый раз.


platonov said:


> Французский перевод: "…son esprit travallait à travers son sommeil…"
> Английский перевод: "…his mind worked through sleep…"


Это, на мой взгляд, ничего не доказывает. Напротив...


platonov said:


> Оба переводы намного лучше чем испанский. На мой взгляд, испанский текст потерял почти все платоновские черты.


Не могу судить, поскольку испанский перевод, к сожалению, не видела. Но было бы любопытно взглянуть.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> В платоновском контексте нельзя сказать, что "мы не ели", это прозвучало бы фальшиво (и эта фальшь сейчас передаётся на каталанский), Платонов же находит точные слова.


Конечно, точные, кто б спорил, но, как мне кажется, по другим причинам. Представьте себе, что на полу валяются образованные люди, не способные сказать "не емши". Что бы они ответили предполагаемой девочке?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> на полу валяются образованные люди, не способные сказать "не емши". Что бы они ответили предполагаемой девочке?


"не е*в*ши". Но это уже будет_ lost in translation_.


----------



## airosa

platonov said:


> Я менял "tampoc no hem menjat" на "estem afamats"…


Мне кажется, зря. Нет в этом отрывке ничего о голоде. И парень мог быть опухшим от сна. По-русски в просторечье можно сказать: "я с утра не емши", "я ещё не емши". Опять же, если прибегнуть к аналогии с испанским (простите, по-другому мне объяснить трудно): сами не емши - también estamos sin comer.


----------



## Kolan

airosa said:


> Мне кажется, зря. Нет в этом отрывке ничего о голоде. И парень мог быть опухшим от сна. По-русски в просторечье можно сказать: "я с утра не емши", "я ещё не емши". Опять же, если прибегнуть к аналогии с испанским (простите, по-другому мне объяснить трудно): сами не емши - también estamos sin comer.


tampoco, наверное... не зря на каталанском tampoc.

При переводе отрывка - возможны толкования. Парень, не исключаю, мог опухнуть не только с голодного сна, но и от того, что накануне много выпил жидкости. ("Опух со сна" - это метафора.) Но в "Чевенгуре" в целом крайне мало таких метафор, это - почти свидетельская картина голодного времени, недоедания. Чуть выше читаем. Поезд подъезжает к станции, на которой разворачиваются события переводимого отрывка.

"Люди слушали вождя в испуге опасной радости.
— Господи, да неужели ж вернется когда старое время? — почти блаженно обратился худой старичок, *чувствовавший свое недоедание мучительно и страстно,* *как женщина погибающего ребенка*. — Нет, тому, что было, больше не вековать!.." 

Потом у Дванова пропадает "сундук с булками для Сони", сундук, существовавший только в воображении "евнуха души человека", так же как и *чугун* для того парня. Вот Дванов в том же поезде перед сходом на станции:

"Он ехал *без вещей и мешка*: вероятно, имел другую посуду для хлеба или просто скрывался. Вождь хотел у него по обычаю проверить документы и спросил — куда он едет. Дванов не спал и ответил — одну станцию."

Голодающих (не просто голодных) людей лучше всего заманивать в светлое будущее жирной и обильной едой: 
"— В избах тепло, как в бане, — обнадеживал вождь. — Бараньего жиру наешься и лежи себе спи! Когда я там был, я каждое утро выпивал по жбану квашонки, оттого у меня ни одного глиста теперь внутри нету. А в обеде борщом распаришься, потом как почнешь мясо глотать, потом кашу, потом блинцы — ешь до тех пор, пока в скульях судорога не пойдет. А пища уж столбом до самой глотки стоит. Ну, возьмешь сала в ложку, замажешь ее, чтобы она наружу не показалась, а потом сразу спать хочешь. Добро!"

Разве человека, пропустившего один приём пищи, можно куда-то заманить бараньим жиром?


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> "не е*в*ши". .


 Вряд ли образованный человек заменит глагол или причастие деепричастием.


----------



## airosa

airosa said:


> Этого значения в русском точно нет. Если и есть двусмысленность, то "работал во сне/был способен преодолеть сон (проходил "сквозь сон").


Пожалуй, уточню. Двусмысленность в русском такова: entre sueños/por entre sueños. 
"Сквозь" в русском не имеет значения "por medio".


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Вряд ли образованный человек заменит глагол или причастие деепричастием.


Давайте уточним кто же, всё-таки, валяется на полу в вашей версии: русские интеллигенты или просто образованные люди?


----------



## Q-cumber

airosa said:


> Не соглашусь. Считаю Платонова одним из лучших (если не лучшим) русским писателем последнего столетия, виртуозом языка и новатором. Другое дело, что для того, чтобы понять Платонова и оценить красоту и своеобразие его языка и стиля, нужно быть русским.
> И шелухи здесь нет. Мало ли на кого тот парень хотел надеть чугун во сне или в бреду?



  Я отнюдь не отрицаю несомненный писательский талант Климентова (Платонова) и самобытность его языка. Хотя, прочитав его произведения, что называется, от корки до корки, я совершенно точно никогда уже не стану их перечитывать.
    Платонова всем обязательно надо читать, но в мой личный "Top 100" лучших писателей он никак не вписывается. Я считаю, что он чертовски хорош, как летописец своей эпохи. Но, являясь также её (эпохи) продуктом и отчасти творцом, он за её рамки не выходит ... вне её он уже становится неинтересен, как, допустим, Варлам Шаламов (при всём моём к нему уважении) ... и в отличии, скажем, от Булгакова, или тех же Ильфа с Петровым. 
    Заканчиваю лирическое отступление и возвращаюсь к нашим баранам, точнее - к "нашей шелухе".   Я подразумевал, так сказать, "творческую шелуху" (оболочку, лишённую реального содержания). Когда я писал, что не стоит слишком усердно искать смысл в каждой фразе Платонова, я имел в виду, что зачастую никакого смысла там просто нет. 


> Трудно найти черную кошку в темной комнате, особенно если ее там нет... _(Старик Конфуций  )_


Поясню свою мысль цитатой из "послесловия" Бродского. Правда это послесловие было написано к другому роману Платонова - к "Котловану" - но суть от этого не меняется:


> ...Но в случае  с  Платоновым речь  идет не о  преемственности или традициях русской литературы,  но  о  зависимости писателя  от  самой  синтетической  (точнее: _не-аналитической)  сущности русского языка_, *обусловившей -- зачастую за счет чисто фонетических аллюзий*  -- *возникновение понятий,  лишенных какого бы то ни  было  реального  содержания.*



Уверен, что *platonov* эту статью читал, но на всякий случай привожу ссылку. Думаю, ему это будет интересно.  

  PS  В общем я считаю, что воспринимать Платонова надо на интуитивно-ассоциативном уровне ... 

*All the above is IMHO, of course.*


----------



## bravo7

q-cumber said:


> Когда я писал, что не стоит слишком усердно искать смысл в каждой фразе Платонова, я имел в виду, что зачастую никакого смысла там просто нет.
> 
> Поясню свою мысль цитатой из "послесловия" Бродского.


Вам не кажется, что здесь была бы уместна цитата не из Бродского, Пастернака, Солженицына или Шолохова, а из самого Платонова? Казалось бы, что проще - приведите бессмысленную фразу Платонова, да и дело с концом.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Я считаю, что он чертовски хорош, как летописец своей эпохи. Но, являясь также её (эпохи) продуктом и отчасти творцом, он за её рамки не выходит ... вне её он уже становится неинтересен,


К сожалению (или к счастью - но это уж кому как) история имеет тенденцию повторяться (отчего в её изучении, в том числе и по романам эпохи, имеется здравый смысл), хотя бы и на новом витке спирали. Так что романы Платонова, чётко позиционирующиеся в своём времени, может быть и захочется когда-нибудь перечитать.


----------



## airosa

q-cumber said:


> Я считаю, что он чертовски хорош, как летописец своей эпохи. Но, являясь также её (эпохи) продуктом и отчасти творцом, он за её рамки не выходит ...


Дело даже не в том, о чём он пишет (в конце концов, это сплошной гротеск), а в том, как он это делает, каким языком - в этом его основная прелесть. Платонов с русским языком "на ты", другого такого у нас нет и не было. Он не подстраивается под язык, он создаёт его сам. Их, таких писателей, вообще, единицы. Знаю, кроме него, ещё только двух... Не думаю, что их когда-нибудь переведут на русский язык.  
Кстати, была уверена, что и Платонова перевести невозможно.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Давайте уточним кто же, всё-таки, валяется на полу в вашей версии: русские интеллигенты или просто образованные люди?


 Образованные (включая интеллигентов).


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> Я отнюдь не отрицаю несомненный писательский талант Климентова (Платонова) и самобытность его языка. Хотя, прочитав его произведения, что называется, от корки до корки, я совершенно точно никогда уже не стану их перечитывать.
> Платонова всем обязательно надо читать, но в мой личный "Top 100" лучших писателей он никак не вписывается.


 Было бы очень интересно ознакомиться, например, с шестым десятком из вашего Top 100 - просто чтоб понять, кого вы ставите выше Платонова.


----------



## Q-cumber

bravo7 said:


> Вам не кажется, что здесь была бы уместна цитата не из Бродского, Пастернака, Солженицына или Шолохова, а из самого Платонова? Казалось бы, что проще - приведите бессмысленную фразу Платонова, да и дело с концом.



Ну я по памяти не помню, конечно, а искать - времени нет особенно. Что на глаза попалось:


> – Позвольте спросить: отчего человек – так себе: ни плох, ни хорош, а машины равномерно знамениты?
> ....
> Видел ты труд птиц? Нету его! Ну, по пище, жилищу они кое-как хлопочут,  -  ну,  а где  у  них инструментальные изделия? Где у них угол опережения своей жизни? Нету и быть не может.
> ...
> Там живет общий и отличный человек, и, заметь себе, без всякого комода в горнице – вполне обаятельно друг для друга.


----------



## platonov

Спасибо всем за коментарии, я сердечно вам благодарен. Дело в том, что в _Чевенгуре_ приблизительно 125.000 слов и просто нельзя начать нитку для каждого. Это было бы идеально, но за 12,50€/стр. мне никак невозможно. 



airosa said:


> Пожалуй, уточню. Двусмысленность в русском такова: entre sueños/por entre sueños.
> "Сквозь" в русском не имеет значения "por medio".



Кстати, "a través del son" соответсвует с испанским "a través del sueño". Никто не сказал "por medio del sueño", то было бы "per mitjà del son".

Наверно появятся новые вопросы… Я еще напишу…

Спасибо!!


----------



## airosa

platonov said:


> Кстати, "a través del son" соответсвует с испанским "a través del sueño". Никто не сказал "por medio del sueño", то было бы "per mitjà del son".


Я так поняла сказанное вами выше о некой двусмысленности: "ум работает от сна". В испанском, как мне кажется, у "a través" есть такое значение:
*A través* - "También expresa que la acción se realiza sirviendo de conducto o intermediaria la cosa o persona que se expresa". (María Moliner)
El nuevo vehículo funciona a través de una turbina suministrada con gas natural que genera la electricidad.

Только это.

Удачи!


----------



## bravo7

q-cumber said:


> отчего человек – так себе: ни плох, ни хорош, а машины равномерно знамениты?


Полагаю, эта фраза может показаться бессмысленной либо тому, кто не подозревает об универсальности человека во всех видах деятельности, отчего в каждой из них он "ни плох, ни хорош" (многие люди делают то же), либо тому, кто не знает, что каждая машина предназначена для какой-то одной операции и в ней она знаменита (другие машины не делают то же), поэтому-то все машины "равномерно знамениты". Правда понять эту разницу между назначением человека и машины действительно неимоверно сложно, признаю.


> Где у них угол опережения своей жизни?


Вы очевидно никогда не выставляли угол опережения зажигания на трамблёре, вот метафора и не дошла. Бывает.

Третья фраза действительно бессмысленна без контекста, как бессмысленна отдельная буква.


----------



## tass

Дума, во сне он увидел лешего, домового или черта.
Просит обрез или чугунок, чтобы схватить его.
видимо, это страшный сон.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Образованные (включая интеллигентов).


Я думаю, что такие примеры должны быть актуализированы, так как для современного уха они, действительно, могут звучать просторечно или разговорно. Но до 1930-х годах русские интеллигенты выражались, видимо, в несколько иной манере, чем сейчас. (Иначе и Платонова не понять адекватно.) Ну вот, например:

А.Н. Энгельгардт "12 писем из деревни" 
В *человеке из интеллигент&shy;ного клас*са такое сомнение понятно, потому что просто не верится, как это так люди живут, *не евши*. А между тем это действительно так. Не то, чтобы совсем *не евши* были, а _недоедают, _живут впроголодь, питаются всякой дрянью. Пшеницу, хорошую чистую рожь мы отправляем за гра&shy;ницу, к немцам, которые не станут есть всякую дрянь. Лучшую, чистую рожь мы пережигаем на вино, а самую что ни на есть плохую рожь, с пухом, костерем, сивцом и всяким отбоем, получаемым при очистке ржи для винокурен, — вот это ест уж мужик. 
_www.kara-murza.ru/books/engelgardt/engelgar80.htm - 24k _

Полное содержание Доктор Живаго Пастернак Б.Л. [4/35] :: Litra.RU
Юра вернулся из университета поздно, очень усталый и целый день *не евши*. *...*
www.litra.ru/fullwork/get/woid/00031901184773070267/page/4/ - 48k - 

КУНАВИН Б - употреблена даже И.А. Крыловым: "Волк, *евши*, никогда костей *не* разбирает". *...*
svarkhipov.narod.ru/vip/kuna.htm - 54k 

Уместны формы деепричастий прощедшего времени на *-вши* от глаголов несовершенного вида и в устах английских джентльменов (очевидно, образованных) например, при переводе иностранной нетленки 19-го и начала 20-х вв., тем более, что другой формы деепричастия прошедшего времени у этого (и ещё двух глаголов) нет:

_"...имея_ - _имев_ - _имевши_; _ехав_ - _ехавши_ - _едучи_; _ев_ - _*евши*_ (у двух последних глаголов, так же как и у гл. _быть_, форма дееприч. с суфф. &shy;_а_ не образуется). " http://edu.shd.ru/projects/gram/1576-1595.html

его владения. Он высок ростом, сухопар и костляв, у него острые *...* 
Жизнь этого *джентльмена* всегда отличалась пестротой; он знавал переходы - не от мрачности к веселью, ибо никогда не был мрачен, и не от легкомыслия к суровости, ибо суровость вовсе ему не свойственна; нет, у него колебания бывали между крайней бедностью и бедностью сносной или, пользуясь *его собственным, более красочным слогом,* - между днями, "когда ходишь* не евши* и когда удается заморить червячка". 
lib.udm.ru/lib/INPROZ/DIKKENS/dikkens.txt_Piece40.02 - 41k -


----------



## Kolan

tass said:


> Дума, во сне он увидел лешего, домового или черта.
> Просит обрез или чугунок, чтобы схватить его.
> видимо, это страшный сон.


*Отрез* он просит, не _обрез_. Ловить же чёртиков казённой простынёй сподручнее, чем *чугуном*. Это подмечено авторитетными наблюдателями.

"Или ты, устав от жизни лёгкой,
В мир совсем отправился иной.
В желтом доме чертиков зелёных
Ловишь ты казённой простынёй." (Владимир Высоцкий).
http://www.bards.ru/archives/part.php?id=15347


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Я думаю, что такие примеры должны быть актуализированы, так как для современного уха они, действительно, могут звучать просторечно или разговорно. Но до 1930-х годах русские интеллигенты выражались, видимо, в несколько иной манере, чем сейчас. (Иначе и Платонова не понять адекватно.) Ну вот, например:


Ваши примеры именно показывают, что образованные люди не использовали "не евши" в нужном нам значении "состояния". В првиеденных вами цитатах это либо вполне законное деепричастие, либо стилизация под простонародную речь.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Ваши примеры именно показывают, что образованные люди не использовали "не евши" в нужном нам значении "состояния". В приведенных вами цитатах это либо вполне законное деепричастие, либо стилизация под простонародную речь.


Примеров всего четыре (это не значит, что других нет). Не могли бы вы высказаться по каждому из них конкретно: где стилизация, а где - законное деепричастие?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> А.Н. Энгельгардт "12 писем из деревни"
> В *человеке из интеллигент&shy;ного клас*са такое сомнение понятно, потому что просто не верится, как это так люди живут, *не евши*. А между тем это действительно так. Не то, чтобы совсем *не евши* были, а _недоедают, _живут впроголодь, питаются всякой дрянью. Пшеницу, хорошую чистую рожь мы отправляем за гра&shy;ницу, к немцам, которые не станут есть всякую дрянь. Лучшую, чистую рожь мы пережигаем на вино, а самую что ни на есть плохую рожь, с пухом, костерем, сивцом и всяким отбоем, получаемым при очистке ржи для винокурен, — вот это ест уж мужик.


http://www.kara-murza.ru/books/engelgardt/engelgar80.htmhttp://www.kara-murza.ru/books/engelgardt/engelgar80.htmhttp://www.kara-murza.ru/books/engelgardt/engelgar80.htm
Стилизация: интеллигентскому сомнению противопоставляется простонародному образу жизни с соотв. выражениями.

http://www.litra.ru/fullwork/get/woid/00031901184773070267/page/4/


> Полное содержание Доктор Живаго Пастернак Б.Л. [4/35] :: Litra.RU
> Юра вернулся из университета поздно, очень усталый и целый день *не евши*. *...*


http://www.litra.ru/fullwork/get/woid/00031901184773070267/page/4/http://www.litra.ru/fullwork/get/woid/00031901184773070267/page/4/http://www.litra.ru/fullwork/get/woid/00031901184773070267/page/4/
С сожалением должен в который раз констатировать,что проза Пастернака сильно проигрывает его стихам. Думаю, это стилистическая небрежность.


http://svarkhipov.narod.ru/vip/kuna.htm


> КУНАВИН Б - употреблена даже И.А. Крыловым: "Волк, *евши*, никогда костей *не* разбирает". *...*
> svarkhipov.narod.ru/vip/kuna.htm - 54k


http://svarkhipov.narod.ru/vip/kuna.htmhttp://svarkhipov.narod.ru/vip/kuna.htmhttp://svarkhipov.narod.ru/vip/kuna.htm
Деепричастие.





> Жизнь этого *джентльмена* всегда отличалась пестротой; он знавал переходы - не от мрачности к веселью, ибо никогда не был мрачен, и не от легкомыслия к суровости, ибо суровость вовсе ему не свойственна; нет, у него колебания бывали между крайней бедностью и бедностью сносной или, пользуясь *его собственным, более красочным слогом,* - между днями, "когда ходишь* не евши* и когда удается заморить червячка".


Стилизация: *пользуясь его собственным, более красочным слогом.*


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Стилизация: интеллигентское сомнение противопоставляется простонародному образу жизни с соотв. выражениями.


Это не "интеллигентское сомнение", а самое настоящее интеллигентское сознание, которое ни в коей мере не противопоставляется простонародному жизни, а наоборот, интегрируется с ним, что весьма характерно для условий прежней российской действительности. Не забывайте: А.Н.Энгельгардт - это 19-й век, а не 21-й, и даже не 20-й.


maroseika said:


> С сожалением должен в который раз констатировать,что проза Пастернака сильно проигрывает его стихам. Думаю, это стилистическая небрежность.


А Нобелевку ему дали по идеологическим соображениям?

Пастернак как раз весьма и весьма точен в мельчайших нюансах языка, в отличие от того же Набокова (хотя имена их часто ставят рядом).





maroseika said:


> Деепричастие.


Действительно, деепричастие несовершенного вида. Оно и в других примерах тоже такое же по форме. Но этот пример приводился в качестве иллюстрации динамики языка: то, что в 18-м веке употреблялось широко, постепенно стало гораздо уже. Сейчас так сказать уже практически можно только при необходимости стилизации.





maroseika said:


> Стилизация: *пользуясь его собственным, более красочным слогом.*


Так как раз именно этот слог джентльмена 19-го века нас интересует. Не зря интересующий нас оборот взят в кавычки как цитата. Если это - стилизация, зачем было ставить кавычки?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Это не "Не забывайте: А.Н.Энгельгардт - это 19-й век, а не 21-й, и даже не 20-й.


Дело не в веке и не в политике, а в том, что в данном случае автор имеет в виду простонародное выражение.


> А Нобелевку ему дали по идеологическим соображениям?


Похоже, что да. 
"Разговоры о Нобелевской премии Пастернака начались в первые послевоенные годы. По сведениям, сообщенным нынешним главой Нобелевского комитета Ларсом Гилленстеном, его кандидатура обсуждалась ежегодно начиная с 1946-го по 1950-й, снова появилось в 1957-м, премия была присуждена в 1958-м. ... Чтобы оправдать пристальное внимание к нему, он сосредоточенно и страстно писал свой роман «Доктор Живаго», свое художественное завещание русской духовной жизни.
http://n-t.ru/nl/lt/bp.htm



> Пастернак как раз весьма и весьма точен в мельчайших нюансах языка, в отличие от того же Набокова (хотя имена их часто ставят рядом).


Это, конечно, субъективно, но мне его язык кажется бесцветной канцелярщиной. В отличие от того же Набокова.



> Но этот пример приводился в качестве иллюстрации динамики языка: то, что в 18-м веке употреблялось широко, постепенно стало гораздо уже.


Совершенно с вами согласен. Норма одной эпохи нередко - просторечие следующей.



> Сейчас так сказать уже практически можно только при необходимости стилизации.Так как раз именно этот слог джентльмена 19-го века нас интересует.


Да какой же может быть "джентльмен 19-го века"? В 1812 говорили не так, как в 1857, а в 1857 - не так, как в 1905. Крылов - да, возможно, да и то - басня ж, там не до высоты слога.
Но - джентльмен, валяющийся на полу в 20-х годах 20-го века, не станет говорить языком басен Крылова. Даже если долго не жрамши.



> Не зря интересующий нас оборот взят в кавычки как цитата. Если это - стилизация, зачем было ставить кавычки?


Так именно потому, что так уже не говорили, это - его "собственный, красочный слог".


----------



## tass

kolan said:


> *Отрез* он просит, не _обрез_. Ловить же чёртиков казённой простынёй сподручнее, чем *чугуном*. Это подмечено авторитетными наблюдателями.
> 
> "Или ты, устав от жизни лёгкой,
> В мир совсем отправился иной.
> В желтом доме чертиков зелёных
> Ловишь ты казённой простынёй." (Владимир Высоцкий).
> http://www.bards.ru/archives/part.php?id=15347



Да, конечно. Оговорился.
Ps хотя из обреза тоже можно


----------

